# Looking for two Alternator Bolts?



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

I am looking for two alternator bolts that hold it in place. The small one that goes from the bracket into the engine to help support the alternator and the 14mm one that goes at the bottom next to the belts...
I was just wondering if I could find these similar bolts at home depot or kragen somewhere or do I need to get them at the junkyard? Thanks


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

chelito92105 said:


> I am looking for two alternator bolts that hold it in place. The small one that goes from the bracket into the engine to help support the alternator and the 14mm one that goes at the bottom next to the belts...
> I was just wondering if I could find these similar bolts at home depot or kragen somewhere or do I need to get them at the junkyard? Thanks


You can get them at home depot. You might need to play around with spacers (washers or nuts) to get them to fit correctly. 

I had to do the same thing...but then a year later i found my missing bolts on the valve cover. heh, go figure.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Tavel said:


> You can get them at home depot. You might need to play around with spacers (washers or nuts) to get them to fit correctly.
> 
> I had to do the same thing...but then a year later i found my missing bolts on the valve cover. heh, go figure.


I have the 14mm one so I can probably find that one.(thread got messed up). But I have no idea what size the one that goes from the bracket to the engine block is, or how long, etc...Any idea?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

chelito92105 said:


> I have the 14mm one so I can probably find that one.(thread got messed up). But I have no idea what size the one that goes from the bracket to the engine block is, or how long, etc...Any idea?


I think they're all 14mm. Not sure about the length though, get one that's maybe 1.5" long and some spacers. Bolts are cheap though, so experimenting doesn't hurt too much


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

chelito92105 said:


> I have the 14mm one so I can probably find that one.(thread got messed up). But I have no idea what size the one that goes from the bracket to the engine block is, or how long, etc...Any idea?


Have a look here, they have exploded diagrams with part numbers for everything:

Genuine Nissan Parts - CourtesyParts.com


----------

